# Lack of distance with my Driver.....



## Smiffy (Aug 3, 2009)

Played yesterday at Bearwood Lakes, scored pretty well (37 points due to some really good chipping and putting) but I found my distance off the tee, especially with my driver, was terrible. I was hitting it fairly straight, but was a good 30 yards or so shorter than I normally am. I know the fairways were a little damp, but conditions were the same for my playing partners who I tend to be neck and neck with off the tee normally.
The Missus came with me and took lots of pictures on the way round, and one in particular stood out.
She stood behind me as I teed off on a long par 3 (using a hybrid) and to say I was standing closed was an understatement. I wasn't just aiming slightly to the right, I was miles out. This fault has obviously been creeping into my game without me realising and I was shocked at how bad it was.
Could this be contributing to my lack of distance? I am assuming that to get back in behind the ball I'm having to make massive adjustments on the way down, and won't be swinging as "freely" as I was a few weeks ago when I was absolutely stonking it off the tee, long and straight.
Most of my drives were going straight yesterday, albeit not as long as they should. A couple we pulled (not badly) but also a fade has started creeping in which is also robbing me of distance.
Any comments would be appreciated.
Rob


----------



## CrapHacker (Aug 3, 2009)

I've been told by my pro that my crappy alignment has been the major cause of my slice, pull, and lack of distance.

By alining up to the right of the target, I thought I was encouraging an in to out swing, but he says my subconcious knows my body is wrong and wont commit to the shot fully, coz if I hit it cleanly miles right, I'm in all sorts of trouble.

So I automatically engage the old over the top swing, which encourages casting, which means no lag, hence less power.

And the over the top swing means cutting across the ball introducing the fade ( slice in my case ) and a reduction in power.

Basically, every which way you look at it, you lose distance, control, direction, distance and control.  Oh, and direction.

Not sure I've fully interpreted what he said exactly right, but it's there or there abouts.

So basically....

YES


----------



## bobmac (Aug 4, 2009)

Smiffy, do you have any pictures of you at the top of your backswing please?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 4, 2009)

Smiffy, do you have any pictures of you at the top of your backswing please?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't mate sorry.
The one picture I am talking about was the only one taken from directly behind and it's so bloody obvious as to how closed I'm standing it's hard to imagine I hadn't noticed it. Playing a par 3 of about 185 yards into the wind and if you look at where my feet are aimed I guess I am aiming about 20 yards to the right of the hole. And there was no wind at the time so it wasn't as if I was looking to ride it in on that!!
The picture was taken at address as Sam has learnt not to click the camera mid swing!


----------



## bobmac (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok.
The reason I asked is if you have lost distance and you feel as if you are striking it ok, you must be losing clubhead speed.
Below you will see 2 pictures of my backswing.
The one on the left is very common in golfers and shows a poor wrist hinge leading to a reduction in speed. On the right shows a better hinge therefor more stored power.
Just one way of losing distance. 
HTH


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 4, 2009)

There was a piccie of me at the top of my backswing posted on my Bearwood Lakes Invitation day thread if you remember Bob. Sometime around the end of May.
I can repost it if you want, but looking at the picture now there appears to be a good wristbreak at the top of the swing so on the basis that I don't feel I am doing anything different during the actual swing I am guessing (rightly or wrongly) that my closed address position is not enabling me to swing through "freely".....
Could all be cobblers though????
Rob

Edit.
Found it!


----------



## bobmac (Aug 4, 2009)

I doubt if you would loose 30 yds just by aiming too far right I'm afraid.
The other cause may be that you haven't lost any distance, just your friend has learned to hit it 30 yards further 
Try just aiming straight and hit the ****** thing with confidence.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 4, 2009)

Extra shredded wheat for brekkie?


----------



## CrapHacker (Aug 4, 2009)

I doubt if you would loose 30 yds just by aiming too far right I'm afraid.
The other cause may be that you haven't lost any distance, just your friend has learned to hit it 30 yards further 
Try just aiming straight and hit the ****** thing with confidence.
		
Click to expand...

Not often I disagree with you Bob, but doesn't what my pro tried to say ( or my very bad interpretation of it ) make sense ?

If you are aligning right, but hitting it straight, you must be making a ( comparative ) out to in swing.

If you make an out to in swing it is likely that you are casting from the top, therefore losing all your lag, and not getting your natural action through the ball ?

IE you can still hit it straight to your target line, but you will almost certainly lose a lot of your natural power.

Because of my slice, I found myself lining up more and more closed, trying to encourage an in to out swing, but I'm told that that was just making it worse, causing me to come more and more over the top, so I'm hoping that by working on my alignment, my slice should naturally lessen as well.  Ok so it's not working 100% at the moment, but I've not had much chance to pratice it yet.

Or is that all rubbish ?


----------



## bobmac (Aug 4, 2009)

I know what your pro is saying and yes I agree you could lose a bit of distance, but just because you are out to in on the downswing, doesnt mean you will definately cast the club.
I know plenty of long hitters who aim right and swing out to in. As long as the face isn't open and you start to slice or fade the ball, you shouldnt lose that much distance.
I would like to see your swing on youtube Smiffy if you can.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 4, 2009)

CH, if you want to encourage an in to out swing, aim LEFT


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 4, 2009)

I would like to see your swing on youtube Smiffy
		
Click to expand...

I can guarantee you wouldn't Bob


----------



## CrapHacker (Aug 4, 2009)

CH, if you want to encourage an in to out swing, aim LEFT 

Click to expand...

Don't get me started on that !!  

I am actually prone to have my lower body aiming right, but my upper body aiming left, apparantly. ( There's so many ways I can mess up this game that the rest of you don't even think about   )

I think I'll stick with trying to aim straight for the time being.  It's easier on my brain


----------



## CrapHacker (Aug 4, 2009)

I would like to see your swing on youtube Smiffy
		
Click to expand...

I can guarantee you wouldn't Bob
		
Click to expand...

I've seem Smiffy's swing, and I'm not sure the camera has been invented that could capture it in all it's glory.  At least, I'm sure the cameraman would commit hari kari before inflicting it on the nation.









Joking !  I'm JOKING ffs. 

Well, a bit........

maybe.


----------



## JustOne (Aug 4, 2009)

It's old age finally catching up with you mate... might consider a 7 wood for those 160yard shots soon 
...and get a chipper!

You're good enough to cure bad alignment pretty sharpish.
Can't help you with your putting issues though


----------



## Leftie (Aug 4, 2009)

I would like to see your swing on youtube Smiffy if you can.
		
Click to expand...

I'm playing with Smiffy (if you will excuse the expression) on Thursday.  If I remember to take my camera, I will photo every swing.  Hopefully, that should upset his rhythm as he is wanting to play for money


----------



## bobmac (Aug 4, 2009)

Smiffy, are things really getting that bad?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2009)

Love it. Actually I've got a game with smiffy on the 16th so lets not rush too fast lads. I've a feeling he'll take the money anyway!


----------



## JustOne (Aug 4, 2009)

*CLASSIC!* Nice one Bob.

Like the way he's playing it at 111yards 

Probably just laying up   








Would be advisable to picture the shot with a bit more confidence...


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 4, 2009)

I thought this was "ask the experts?"

First post asking for help and a gaggle of knobs come along....


----------



## bobmac (Aug 4, 2009)

One thing I did notice Rob is your ball position is a bit inside your left heal, is that normal?


----------



## JustOne (Aug 4, 2009)

First post asking for help and a gaggle of knobs come along....     

Click to expand...

We're just like buses... another one'll be along in a minute  

I did notice one thing with your swing..
...it seems you're wearing Homer's clothes   













...or Tiger's?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 4, 2009)

One thing I did notice Rob is your ball position is a bit inside your left heal, is that normal?
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that where it's supposed to be Bob?


----------



## bobmac (Aug 4, 2009)

One thing I did notice Rob is your ball position is a bit inside your left heal, is that normal?
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that where it's supposed to be Bob?


Click to expand...

Depends on the loft of your driver and what type of tradjectory you are trying to hit.
Generally, I would experiment with a higher tee and move it 2-3 inches further forward in your stance to get some serious hang time.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 5, 2009)

Depends on the loft of your driver and what type of tradjectory you are trying to hit.
Generally, I would experiment with a higher tee and move it 2-3 inches further forward in your stance to get some serious hang time.  

Click to expand...

10.5 degrees and I don't like hitting the ball too high, hence the Prolaunch Red shaft. I'm quite happy with the trajectory of my ball most of the time, getting reasonable carry distance and a decent amount of roll out.
I will try what you are saying when the ground starts to soften up and I am looking for a little more carry, but at  the moment everything else in the set up seems fine. 
The one thing I have noticed recently, and I'll try to explain this as best I can........
Towards the end of the round when I am getting a little tired, when I take a practice swing and really try to get "through the ball" and finish on a nice high extension on the follow through I find the top half of my body, shoulders etc. ache a bit, as if they haven't been used properly. This is indicating to me that I haven't been getting through the ball properly and using these muscles during the earlier parts of the round and I am associating this with my closed stance, and the feeling I am not swinging freely? Hope that makes sense???


----------



## bobmac (Aug 5, 2009)

As I've said before, its hard to tell without seeing the swing, but it sounds as if you're having to work extra hard to get the club back on line because of your aim being off to the right.
I'm still looking forward to seeing your swing.
The alternative is to just buy something that will improve your putting and aiming


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 5, 2009)

The alternative is to just buy something that will improve your putting and aiming 

Click to expand...

I've got a brilliant idea for a new invention and I'm working on it at the moment Bob. I can't say too much now (for obvious reasons) but will give more information once I confirm things with a few industry experts and the product goes through viability and marketing tests.
Watch this space though mate.
You'll be the first to know...


----------



## Imurg (Aug 5, 2009)

Smiffy
Ref another thread....

Take the headcover off mate!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, played yesterday and changed absolutely nothing apart from making a conscious effort to open my stance up a little bit and it's amazing the difference it made. The feeling of "freedom" came back and I was hitting the ball long and straight. OK missed a couple of fairways, but at least my distance is back. Will have to keep working on it, to make sure it doesn't creep back in but so far, so good.
Thanks for all your comments (good and bad)...


----------



## CrapHacker (Aug 7, 2009)

The way you were slapping it about with the big dog was fine.  Verging on pretty good, if you want me to be sicophantic ( ??? ) about it.

But I was equally impressed at how those 'must sink' putts disappeard every time you relly needed them.  That's where the biggest improvement on Chartham was showing.

For someone with a 'unique' putting set up, your body knows what it has to do.

An ounce of extra concentration and I want to see you off single figures by this time next year.


----------

